# Magico Mini



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I'm getting the itch to try my hand at cloning the Magico Mini. As far as looks go, anyway. If I do it this summer, they'll be my surrounds. Of course, at this point I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They sure are some nice lookin' speakers. Seems like those curve sides would be a challenge.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> They sure are some nice lookin' speakers. Seems like those curve sides would be a challenge.


It's not fun if it's easy. 

Actually, the whole thing is a lamination. You create a few different templates and use them to create the cross sections. Baltic Birch is used so there are no voids. The aluminum baffle is the really cool part. The midwoofer is loaded from behind. The baffle is easily removed via bolts in the back aluminum plate.

I think the project would be a fun exercise.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well the real challenge would be copying the black floorstanders behind the Mini's... :whistling:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Too ugly to clone. lol


----------

